# Taking Game Out Of Season



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

This isn't a post of discouragement, rather encouragement! Note as well, a forum shouldn't encourage you to act illegally. How do those two statements go together?

Simple,* just because something is out of season, does not make it illegal*. To suggest otherwise is actually known as a logical fallacy.

Example from my own laws, *killing wildlife* (31(1)( b ),* I can act as an agent for someone* (31(2)), and even when there are exceptions, *I can get authorization* (31(3)( b )):

*Protection of property*
31. (1) If a person believes on reasonable grounds that wildlife is damaging or is about to damage the person's property, the person may, on the person's land,
(a) harass the wildlife for the purpose of deterring it from damaging the person's property; or
( b ) capture or kill the wildlife. 1997, c. 41, s. 31 (1).
*Agents*
(2) The person may use an agent to harass, capture or kill the wildlife under subsection (1) if the agent has the authorization of the Minister or belongs to a class of agents prescribed by the regulations. 1997, c. 41, s. 31 (2).
*Exceptions*
(3) Subsection (1) does not apply to,
(a) a moose or woodland caribou; or
( b ) a white-tailed deer, an American elk or other wildlife prescribed by the regulations, unless the person harasses, captures or kills the wildlife in accordance with the authorization of the Minister.
(c ) Repealed: 2009, c. 33, Sched. 22, s. 2 (15).
http://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/97f41#BK34

This isn't to start an argument, just stating the truth.

These are my laws that may or may not apply to you depending where you live, but the point, know *your *laws so that you work legally within them.

I didn't post this to start a fight, in fact, the opposite, to give some encouragement. I've been very fortunate to act as an agent for local farms and take game lawfully out of season, and maybe you can too! 

All the best,

Clever Moniker


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Clever,

I don't know the laws in Canada, but here in California, you better follow the letter of the law. When it says something you had best follow it. I have had two friends follow the law and were given tickets because the law had changed the day before and no one knew about it unless you went online the day before. They both had to do community service and were threatened with felonies.

The laws in California are very, very tough, that is why my hunting license is on me and a copy of the rules from Fish and Game .... there is no messing around.

The Fish and Game folks we have now are not to friendly like they used to be, many are lefties and non hunters.

wll


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I mean no offense when I say this but CA sounds like a horrible place to live.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

An awful lot depends on local regulations. Here in BC, there is the "Domestic Animals Protection Act" that allows the killing of animals that are threatening domestic animals. So if a bear gets into your bee hives, you can kill it ... or if a cougar attacks your dog or your sheep, you can kill it. But for the most part, it will not justify the killing of slingshot sized game. Some small game are introduced species and can be taken, as they are not governed by hunting restrictions ... grey squirrels are a good example. But the laws are very strict concerning animals with young. My neighbor had squirrels nesting in his attic, doing a lot of damage. But of course there were young. Even the pest control companies refused to do anything until the young were grown. Similarly, he had a raccoon with two kits living in his garage, making a hell of a mess and posing a danger to his young children. But he was told he must not interfere with them until the kits were grown. You really need to know your local laws and regulations.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

That is definitely not the case where I live. You can most definitely take game regardless if they have young or not here in Ontario and out of season, as long as the game is taken within the confines of the law.  I took the liberty of obtaining my trappers licence which also affords my more opportunity (for example, I can now dispatch all fur bearers).

As a side note, this was not intended to start a fight, I posted this exact thread on my own forum to open dialogue regarding lawfully taking game out of season.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Luckily we have little red squirrels we can shoot year round here. Same with Snowshoe rabbits. Sucks, but they have the laws for a reason!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

D.Nelson said:


> Luckily we have little red squirrels we can shoot year round here. Same with Snowshoe rabbits. Sucks, but they have the laws for a reason!


Yeah mostly to make money. LOL


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

That is a great point D.Nelson, you can easily dispatch certain game all year round here in Ontario. For example, all unprotected birds!!

*Exceptions *
(2) Subsection (1) does not apply to,

(a) an American crow, brown-headed cowbird, common grackle, house sparrow, red-winged blackbird or starling;

http://www.ontario.ca/laws/statute/97f41

My understanding is that this also applies to pigeons even though not explicitly stated.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that what's been goin' on? You been sending minions over from your boards to do some rabble-rousin' here, Moniker?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Is that what's been goin' on? You been sending minions over from your boards to do some rabble-rousin' here, Moniker?


We are not sending people anywhere to do anything. Everyone is welcome on our board and I assume the same here.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Having grown up in my retired army officer father's law office, we'd get into verbal tangles a lot about some really stupid laws and who the heck ever thought them up. He was pretty savy being a "doctor of laws" degree holder and one fine country boy common sence and conservative lawyer. His pat first statement always was, "No matter what you have to follow the law. You don't have to like it, my must accept it." Of course as an impatient kid lacking the experience of life, my retort went something like this, "Well screw it...laws were made to be broken anyway" and dad would breathe in heavily, exhale heavily, get out a plug of twist chewing tobacco and bite off a hunk and after a spell would say, "I realize your frustration son, laws often are made by idiots who don't know what they are doing but if you want to save a whale of a lot of money and also stay out of the brig, you gotta follow the law, like it or not or move to another venue." At the time I didn't take this to heart but of course now with nearly 70 years of life experience under my belt he made perfect sense. And he warned me, "Fathers seem pretty stupid to sons many times but as the sons age, dads become wiser."

Get the point?

I think his advice rules. Don't you? Or vote out the lib trash who make laws based on theory and college text book rhetoric, and not practical life, and vote in the good.

Wildlife is studied constantly...populations, diseases etc.. and "they" know when mating seasons exist and how long a baby animal takes to grow up to a huntable sized beastie...and mabe get it on and mate again. All that replentishes the wildlife population so you do have animals to hunt and cook up. Since mankind's encroachment on former strictly wild habitats, there are fewer or no animals of prey to control their populations as well. Less or no carnivors in some cases to control herbavores. So hunting seasons are there for a reason...to preserve a species enough to sport hunt it yet control a given population so they don't become too populated and starve or destroy domestic resources. As a kid I did take rabbits any time I saw one with a bow and being in a wooded small city, no wardens to fool with. At the time I didn't care. And rabbits in the city chewed up private gardens galore..my mother put a bounty on rabbits in our property which I loved.."you shoot 'em and clean 'em, and I cook 'em and you eat." That was good enough. But in the field we followed the game rules precisely, bought hunting licenses and such and actually turned in poachers we'd find. Why? We wanted to preserve our sport of hunting (and finding).

Moniker, sorry to say this but there is an element on this forum which loves to pick a fight and say some pretty outlandish and insulting things, they holler more than they shoot slingshots I think..dahh.... Just pass it off and realize the majority of us are pretty cool. If you feel you are personally attacked out of line, PM a moderator, they're there for that and other things...a great volunteer staff. If appropriate they'll PM the offender and deal with it. Any forum is going to have a trigger happy element.

P.S., Edit... I love your avatar Moniker. Classy yesteryear art.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what's been goin' on? You been sending minions over from your boards to do some rabble-rousin' here, Moniker?
> ...


Take er' easy there, man...I was just joshin'....there's been a lot of shít here as of late; the timing of thus was just funny. Didn't you see the "  "? LoL


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Yeah saw the  didn't change the words.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

It's all good guys! 

I'm just trying to point out that just because something is out of season doesn't make it illegal is all. There are always exceptions, just gotta know what those exceptions are.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Ooh, stop....don't tell me you're still flustered over that one thread! You know I hate when we fight...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I still take that sling out in your avatar all the time. In fact, just put fresh rubber on her within the last week 

...that's not a "winky" face, either; my heart was really in it...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

"Flustered" are we trying to talk like our grandmother's now? No, I am pretty sure I am not flustered. LOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> "Flustered" are we trying to talk like our grandmother's now? No, I am pretty sure I am not flustered. LOL


Well, I know how you get when you're not "regular".....


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > "Flustered" are we trying to talk like our grandmother's now? No, I am pretty sure I am not flustered. LOL
> ...


And I know how you are all the time. :rofl:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Unfortunately, govt. control is far reaching. Here small game, waterfowl, & big game is highly regulated. We actually had a brief wolf season, but when the tree huggers barked loud enough they put the end to it, now land owners have to call the DNR to evaluate & dispatch the offending critter in depredation cases. It's unfortunate the assumption was made in a different thread about potential illegal activity & the thread got locked, as it defeats the purpose of education. Then of course, undies get in a bunch & all kinds of things get assumed & judgements made. Every state/province/country has rules & I for one am glad my state isn't as restrictive as some other locations.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXIX/Chapter131/Section37

I have friends with massive plots of land so using this I can basically hunt anything year round. Only thing I can hunt and not keep is deer, but I have no interest in that.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...be safe out there, kids


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Here in Texas, most game officials will turn a blind eye to deer out of season, if they are eating and destroying your garden. But they would prefer that you use more preventative measures as a first line..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

JonM said:


> It's unfortunate the assumption was made in a different thread about potential illegal activity & the thread got locked, as it defeats the purpose of education.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43419-hunting-ducks/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the original intention of the thread was just to point out there are legal work arounds for taking game animals, especially pests. The original intention was not to cause a cat fight, he said that explicitly yet those who want drama and soap opra flavors hop in and make something of it. Pretty childish if you ask me. (and no one didn't ask me, LOL, so is this thread about exhausted now or will it go into "Cat Fight II" the sequel? hehe.

When I lived in Georgia in the 70s-80s, farmers had such crop destruction by herds of white tail that fish and game gave them deer tags to help control the population. We had friends out in the countryside who were awarded as many tags as they wanted. Out of a car no less we perched our .308s, scoped with Burris 3-9x scopes and trimmed neck vertebrae at 200 yds with powerful lights plugged into the cigarette lighter thingy. Jack lighting it was called. It was technically illegal but fish and game didn't care..they wanted deer population control. By aiming a few inches under the upper neck silhouette we'd trim the upper spine and down the deer went, instantly dead...with upper spine severace, no heart impulses, no respiration, all cables cut at the computer's hub...adios..the mercy of mercy killing. The farmers had so much venison in their freezers they said for us to just take what we shot. This was legal mind you except the night aspect but what the hey, we worked during the day and the deer worked night shift...tah dah. The deer had so much fat on them from eating soy and corn you could have rendered them for lard, literally. Awfully good meat..not even wild taste like the strong antelope of WY. We also had a freezer FULL, each of the three of us, BBQ city, and gave quarters of deer to poor folks out in the county which they greatly appreciated. Later, fish and game HAD to have a 100 day deer season, even the farmers and we couldn't begin to control the herds...so tags were sold for buck and doe both...to help curb the population. Deer were like rats. A hunter's dream actually but a farmer's lament. This was in northern Georgia around Athens, north an hour and some minutes from Atlanta, 1981.

It's comical how seriously some here take things, it seems they lay on the computer keyboard more than shooting. Must have lotsa time to burn, eh?

It's been rainy and pissy here a lot lately, interrupting my dang shootin' and tree plantin'...and I'm inbetween SS projects, planting over 20 fruit tree saplings in all and dodging rain drops in doing all this...am getting right bored with internet since I'm an outside kinda guy, so the sun's out and it's time to shoot. Today is my new Derringer Sucrets tin (eat yer heart out Altoids) take down day and my micarta arm braced super ergo monstrosity's turn at the tuna cans. I expect if the sun stays out and wife stays in town I'll get 500 rounds in. Later today if it isn't raining again I'll dig a half dozen more holes and plant trees. All this drivel is a heck of a lot more interesting than cat fighting over nothing...eh? And the wood cutter is busy in the farm next door harvestinug a lot of eucalyptus trees...ummm...FORKS! I'll see if I can scrounge a few fat ones to make ergos out of. Better than reading slingshot soapopra dialogue. Signing off the soaps, kids, and watch NASA's web site for a fly by and photos of Pluto and Charon and 4 other moons, wow...jeez..9 years of journey and waiting. I'm jazzed beyond belief. It was compared to a hole in one drive in a golf course as long as from NYC to Los Angeles...I did the math, it's right! NASA DID IT AGAIN FOLKS.

Chuck


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I've been live trapping raccoons in my garden, they show up every year when the sweet corn gets ripe. Its legal and by law I'm suppose to kill them, but I haul them away and turn them loose.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A lot depends on your local regulations. Here on Vancouver Island, you are not allowed to transport a live trapped nuisance animal more than 1 kilometer from where it was trapped, unless you have a special permit from the Ministry of the Environment.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> A lot depends on your local regulations. Here on Vancouver Island, you are not allowed to transport a live trapped nuisance animal more than 1 kilometer from where it was trapped, unless you have a special permit from the Ministry of the Environment.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Same here, the animal must be killed if greater then the 1km.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think that if laws are obeyed, like them or not, and some common sense is exercised that all would be well. Just to know the laws of course is a boon to keeping within it and staying out of trouble.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

That doesnt make a lot of sense, they will come back if just take them that short of distance.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> That doesnt make a lot of sense, they will come back if just take them that short of distance.


I cannot pretend to justify the regulation ... I am just reporting it. All I am saying is that it is wise to check your local laws, as they differ wildly in different jurisdictions. It is always better to stay within the law whenever possible, rather than go through the hassle and expense of being charged and having to go through the court system.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sr.Miss Alot said:
> 
> 
> > That doesnt make a lot of sense, they will come back if just take them that short of distance.
> ...


The reason is that it is far more cruel to the animal to be released further than 1km from the trap site.

It's also disease prevention so as to prevent it from spreading to other wildlife populations assuming the trapped animal was sick.

It's true that the animal will come back if released within 1km, hence why this law is actually encouraging killing the animal.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

They will come back from farther than that,I've painted their tales. Of coarse if they have distemper I shoot them. I just have a hard time shooting them in the summer.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> They will come back from farther than that,I've painted their tales. Of coarse if they have distemper I shoot them. I just have a hard time shooting them in the summer.


Of course they will, that's why you always kill a live trapped animal. The only purpose to live trapping is when you are in a location where a killing trap would hurt a person or pet. The end result should always be the death of the animal, it's simply cruel otherwise.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

How is it cruel to release a healthy **** in a location where it can't hurt anything?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> How is it cruel to release a healthy **** in a location where it can't hurt anything?


The **** would be taken from a location having shelter, food, and water... to nothing. It actually puts an animal through a lot of stress. Then there is the cruelty to other animals if it was also diseased.

The most ethical course is always to kill the animal in these situations.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm not trying to tell anybody what to do. I haul mine about 5 miles away, across the river and turn them out on a friend that plants around 200 acres of field corn. If I get a ticket, I get a ticket. They **** hunt that area pretty heavy, the **** gets a second chance and if he does get treed in the winter its not a wasted resource.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I trap them just to let my dogs run them.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Can't your dogs start their own track.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not in the backyard.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Take them off the chain.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Neighbors get pissed when I tree ***** in their yard, silly neighbors.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

My neighbors shoot them out before you can get there.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You got good neighbors, mine call the cops.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Not really. The Amish are the worst about it.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> I'm not trying to tell anybody what to do. I haul mine about 5 miles away, across the river and turn them out on a friend that plants around 200 acres of field corn. If I get a ticket, I get a ticket. They **** hunt that area pretty heavy, the **** gets a second chance and if he does get treed in the winter its not a wasted resource.


I'm not trying to tell anyone what to do either. For all I care people could drown them. Just trying to explain why the law doesn't permit a greater then 1km release from the trap site is all.


----------



## gochenour69 (Jul 14, 2015)

As a free man, not recognizing politician scribble or lawyer babble; I remove animals that damage my chance of survival and those that enhance my chance of success of survival. Man is, and always will be, the most dangerous predator on the planet. I give him his due in my quest for life....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Some laws don't make sense. If we all followed the law we would still be under British rule.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Some laws don't make sense. If we all followed the law we would still be under British rule.


Technically Canada is still part of the Commonwealth.  Haha.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

My point exactly.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HAHAHA


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm going to go clean my pistols now.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

We can debate laws adnauseum but as Charles said, (and my Pa said) the law is in fact the law and to keep out of court it's wise to just obey them. It's the old saying, "If you can't do the time, don't do the crime." When we take chances we have to accept any consequences that may arise.

And since the point came up that Canada is in the Commonwealth, that means anyone in the Commonwealth can go and live anywhere else carte blanche. How nice that would be to be able to just live in NZ for a while if one wants (I love that place!!! especially South Island) or somewhere in England or the British Isles (Isle of Mann...yum yum), go for a summer and fall in Australia's opal or gold fields (I love mining), or where ever the Commonwealth has its presence.

If that is the case and it used to be (dunno about now..stuff changes all the time) then anyone in the Commonwealth is also automatically in the EU since the British Isles et al is in the EU as well? And can visit whatever country or live there adinfinitum? What say Charles? Am I off track here?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm not scared to go to court chuck. When the judge was running this last go around he stopped by the house and we talked things over. I told him don't be surprised to see me.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Snap out of it chuck. An american wishing he was a Canadian. Pull it together. That's sounds like California hippy talk.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's not go Canada bashing now, eh? Lot's of good people up north..


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It does get really cold up there and they talk funny as well, yep I agree with miss alot, hippie talk for sure.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I know there's good people. Beers not to bad either.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Some people like us, some don't I'm sure. It's all good!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

There are some pretty girls as well, and syrup but they still talk funny.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I like you guys up north, I would give you guys california if I could. A present. No need to thank me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> I like you guys up north, I would give you guys california if I could. A present. No need to thank me.


You know they'd just turn around & give us Toronto as thanks, right? LoL

Seriously though...if it wasn't for the gun laws, the LCBO, & "the beer store" I could live there...


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

What! Not you too. I'm serious if it ever comes to a vote, california is gone. They done messed up that place. Should have voted them out years ago. No they are moving to Colorado and messing it up. Somebody should build a fence.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey, I live in New York, pal...I've minimum requirements for dealing with shít governance, & they're really pushing the minimum here. I've got many loved ones up north, & most of them feel just like us...

...what's poisoned California is the same thing that's poisoned Toronto, & so many other great places around the globe; a toxic, hyper "social justice" mindset that is full of contradictions, goes to extremes...& is in line to collapse in on itself, as they've no difinitive foundation other than their percieved victimhoods, & even those are at odds with one another in their various factions. It's a rollercoaster, & we're fast approach the crest. If you look around, you can already see the edges starting to fray, & there's some serious splitting at the seems


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

What ruins these places is everybody going along with the hippy ideas. They tell you what you can do with your slingshot and before you know it your sitting down to pee. Every one needs to stand up and give it a good shake, tell them hippies we ain't taking their crap anymore.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

A slingshot is a pocket full of freedom, get out there and wave it around.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> What ruins these places is everybody going along with the hippy ideas. They tell you what you can do with your slingshot and before you know it your sitting down to pee. Every one needs to stand up and give it a good shake, tell them hippies we ain't taking their crap anymore.


Truth


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, my friends .... This is just a gentle reminder. This is not an appropriate forum for detailed political discussion. So please try to keep a lid on it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, we're tryin' Charles! Just because someone said "hippy" doesn't mean you *cough* have to read it as liberal


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure it is possible for Charles to read it as anything but liberal. :rofl:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The summer is hot, many hide within airconditioning, bored to death so they dig into a thread that has become off subject that was originally on subject, calling people hippies etc.. I was just commenting about how nice it is for UK Commonwealth members to be able to just live in any local in the Commonwealth they want...rather than diagnose the policital mishmash of said locals and I was referred to as a hippie? (read this knowing I'm smiling like a bee in honey here, nothing serious. Put away the guns, I'm unarmed 'cept with an SS). Many Ecuadorians live and work in Canada and USA. Canada is by far their preference. Why? They tell me it's cleaner, nicer people, more ordered and law abiding. I've never lived in Canada myself but visited numerous times. Vancouver is a competition of flowers...everyone has flowers everywhere. I've never seen such a festival of flowers anywhere else. And the coffee! The gardens too... I do appreciate the effort of Vancouverites. If Canada and such have weird laws, they're not alone. By the way, it's illegal to have ice cream in your pocket in Boston and eat chicken with a knife and fork in Gainesville GA. Sex in any position other than missionary is illegal still in some USA states. Oh the joy of life. Next, the Islamic fanatics stoning a lady for not wearing a veil. I've got a better idea than to ramble about politics...Jimmy says it all about here..



 and wave the ******* flag for a while.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Susi just looked over my shoulder after cleaning up after lunch...seafood chowder and turn overs...yumm...and cold brew...and suggested this for whatever it's worth...




so as to appeal to a large audience here. It's not my idea folks! Blame her! Honest *****! (pun intended)

Se yas Monday, a three day weekend off from internet and figgin' fig tree plantin' comin' up boys.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

I had to stop brush hogging to read that long post chuck. America. Love it or leave it.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Next time in in Boston im stuffing my pocket full ice cream and doing some gal doggy style.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

You know...

I love ******* women


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Any slingshot shooters or hunters in Texas? only person i know is Bill Hayes any others? just wondering 

-Slingshot Shooter


----------

